# Sticky  Sales Corner Rules & Guidelines



## Ernie Romers

*Sales Corner Rules & Guidelines*


This Sales Corner is *for dealers and manufacturers only!*
Each sales post must have a good *description* of the watch
Each sales post must have an asking *price*
You must indicate *to* *where* you will sell (Geographical restrictions like: CONUS, Worldwide, Europe, Asia)
 *Dealers and manufacturers* are allowed *10* *items *(by post or by BUMP) *per 24 hour period
*
*BUMPs *(Bring Up My Post) and relists are limited to *once per 12 hours*
 *Commercial links* are allowed inside your post, but *not in your signature, nor in your profile* (homepage)
 *No* links to auctions here. Please visit our *eBay Watch Auctions Forum* instead
 *No* online discussions here, you should contact the seller by PM or e-mail
*Moderators reserve the right to delete any questionable posts pending additional request for documentation*

 
*NOTE:* Watchuseek is not responsible for any misrepresentations or problems in completing a deal represented here.

*TIP*: Add (link or upload) an actual image of the watch!

Violation of these rules may result in deletion of your post(s) or disciplinary measures.


----------

